# [Test] air up Starterset (Geschmack durch Duft)



## Aeton (29. August 2019)

Das Münchner Startup air up hat ein weltweit einzigartiges Trinkflaschensystem entwickelt, welches Wasser nur durch Duft Geschmack verleihen kann. 
Beim Trinken aus der eigens entwickelten air up Flasche wird dem eingefüllten Wasser beduftete Luft beigemischt. Im Rachenraum steigt diese Duft-Luft zum Riechzentrum auf und wird von unserem Gehirn als Geschmack wahrgenommen - für einen Konsum ohne Zucker, Kalorien und ungesunde Zusatzstoffe.

Ob diese Neuentwicklung sein Versprechen halten kann, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei air up für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Features, technische Details und Funktionsweise*

Das Starter-Set besteht aus einer Trinkflasche aus BPA-freiem Tritan, einem hochwertigen, strapazierfähigen und vor allem weichmacherlosen Stoff. Die Füllmenge beträgt 650 ml und ist auch für Sprudelwasser geeignet.
Eine Soft-Touch Oberfläche verspricht ein perfektes, haptisches Erlebnis.
Das Kopfteil ist aus lebensmittelechtem Markensilikon gegossen, aus dem beispielsweise auch Schnuller hergestellt werden, während der Deckel aus ABS, einem sehr beständigen Kunststoff, besteht.
Die Trageschlaufe ist austauschbar und ebenfalls aus jenem Silikon hergestellt.

Die Pods bestehen aus Polypropylen, welches in der Gelben Tonne recycelt werden kann, und einem Vlies, auf dem sich das natürliche Aroma aus echten Früchten, Pflanzen und Gewürzen befindet.
Sie sind dafür verantwortlich, dass das Gehirn den jeweiligen Duft als Geschmack wahrnimmt, da bis zu 80% des Geschmacks durch den Geruch kommen.
Saugt man an der Flasche, bekommt man nicht nur klares Wasser, sondern gleichzeitig auch beduftete Luft in den Mund. Der Duft entsteht automatisch, wenn man an der Flasche saugt. Dabei strömt Luft von außen in den Duft-Pod, wo die Luft die natürlichen Aromen aufnimmt. In Wirklichkeit trinkt man trotzdem reines, klares Wasser ohne schädliche Zusatzstoffe oder Kalorien.

Außerdem lässt sich die Duft-Luft-Funktion im Handumdrehen aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Mit derselben Wasserfüllung kann man also wahlweise Wasser mit Geschmack oder ohne zusätzlichen Geschmack trinken. Wird das Frischesiegel am Pod Entfernt, ist dieser für circa sieben Tage verwendbar.

Weitere Features sind, dass auch z.B. Allergiker den Geschmack genießen können.
Zudem ist das ganze System umweltschonender als fertig gemischte Getränke in PET-Flaschen.
Ein Duft-Pod ist äquivalent zu 10 PET-Flaschen, denn er aromatisiert mindestens fünf Liter Wasser und ist dadurch 50-mal nachhaltiger als die meisten herkömmlichen Erfrischungsgetränke. Außerdem ist er voll recyclebar und kann einfach im gelben Sack entsorgt werden.
Sowohl Trinkflasche als auch Pods werden in Deutschland gefertigt.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das air up Starter-Set liefert alles, was man benötigt, um sein Trinkverhalten umzustellen oder das System zumindest ausprobieren zu können.
Dazu zählt eine für die Duft-Pods konzipierte Flasche mit Trinkhalm, Kopfteil und Deckel. Daneben werden zum Testen fünf verschiedene Duft-Pods in den  
Geschmacksrichtungen Limette, Apfel, Pfirsich, Orange-Maracuja und Zitrone-Hopfen mitgeliefert.
Zudem wird noch eine viersprachige Anleitung, eine Kurzanleitung und eine Postkarte mitgeliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem erwähnenswert ist, dass das Set in einem schick aufgemachten Karton daherkommt und somit weitestgehend auf Plastik verzichtet wurde.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Direkt positiv fallen die vielen bebilderten Anleitungen auf, die eine falsche Nutzung der Trinkflasche verhindern.
Auch praktisch ist es, dass die Duft-Pods knapp ein Jahr haltbar sind, womit man diese auch länger unbenutzt lagern kann.

Die Verarbeitung der Flasche ist gut, sie könnte jedoch ein wenig besser sein. Zumindest relevante Bauteile, wie das Mundstück, sind einwandfrei verarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idiotensicher ist auch das Stecksystem der einzelnen Teile der Flasche.
Der Trinkhalm kann durch seine gebogene Form nur in einer Richtung richtig in der Flasche stehen und aufgrund seiner Tropfenform lässt er sich auch nicht falsch herum in das Kopfteil stecken.
Der Trinkhalm steckt auch ziemlich fest in dem Kopfteil aus Gummi und kann so nicht rutschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Etwas schwer anzubringen ist der Duft-Pod, welcher mit etwas Druck über das Mundstück gesteckt werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas nervig beim Zudrehen der Flasche ist meiner Meinung nach die Gummischlaufe, diese lässt sich jedoch auch einfach entfernen. Durch das gebogene Design der Flasche ist es aber trotzdem noch ein wenig umständlicher die Flasche zuzudrehen.


Öffnet man dann eine der Packungen der fünf verschiedenen Pods, kommt einem schon der jeweilige Geruch entgegen, welcher intensiv und auch ein wenig künstlich riecht.
Praktisch ist hier, dass die kleinen Tütchen wiederverschließbar sind und der Pod auf diese Weise dort aufbewahrt werden kann.
Der Duft-Pod ist in dieser Verpackung abermals extra eingeschweißt und erscheint im ersten Moment relativ klein, womit auch weniger Müll anfällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will man dann sein Wasser mit dem Geschmack „versetzen“, zieht man den Pod auf der Flasche einfach ein wenig nach oben heraus, wodurch sich seitlich ein kleines Spaltmaß bildet, durch welches die Luft in diesen gelangen kann.


*Praxistest*

Zunächst füllt man die Flasche mit Wasser oder sprudelt sie im Wassersprudler auf.
Danach steckt man den Duft-Pod darauf, welchen man aber auch flexibel abnehmen oder für einen anderen Geschmack wechseln kann.
Indem man dann den Duft-Pod bis zum Anschlag hochzieht, aktiviert man die Duft-Luft und kann dann trinken. Um diesen Geschmack erleben zu können, darf die mit dem Strohhalm ausgestattete Trinkflasche aber nicht gekippt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will man dann zwischendurch mal keinen Geschmack haben, kann man den Pod ganz einfach nach unten drücken, wodurch er deaktiviert und auch nicht verbraucht wird.
Verschließen lässt sich die Flasche mit dem Deckel, der auch das Mundstück abdeckt und die Flasche somit wasserdicht macht. Der Duft-Pod muss hierbei auf der Flasche bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinkt man dann zum ersten Mal, schmeckt man den Geschmack besonders im vorderen oberen Mundbereich; weiter hinten im Mund dominiert dann wieder der Wassergeschmack. Trinkt man schneller, ist dieser Effekt nicht so stark.

Zu Beginn ein wenig ungewohnt ist zudem, dass es beim Saugen blubbert, womit man nicht so schnell trinken kann und das Wasser eher noch im Mund behält, wodurch man nicht besonders schnell mit der Flasche mit Geschmack trinken kann.
Drückt man den Pod jedoch nach unten, kommt das Wasser ohne Luft nach oben, womit man schneller trinken kann. Der Geschmack ist hier auch nicht mehr da, man riecht höchstens noch ein bisschen den jeweiligen Geschmack des Pods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Flasche fühlt sich relativ weich an, bietet aber einen guten Halt für die Hand. Dennoch scheint sie relativ schnell Kratzer zu bekommen bzw. anfälliger für Schmutz zu sein.
Ein wenig komisch an der Flasche ist meiner Meinung nach noch die Füllmenge von 650 ml, was bei der Benutzung aber weiter nicht stört. Positiv zu erwähnen ist hier noch, dass die Flasche BPA frei ist und somit ohne den Weichmacher auskommt.

Der Konstruktion geschuldet kann man die Flasche auch nicht ganz leertrinken, da der Trinkhalm in der Flasche knapp einen Zentimeter über dem Boden hängt.  

Meiner Meinung nach ein wenig nervig ist auch der schiefe Deckel, welcher die Flasche nicht nur weniger kompakt macht, sondern auch das Auf- und Zudrehen erschwert.
Dennoch positiv am Deckel zu vermerken ist der Henkel, welcher den Transport erleichtert und bei Bedarf abgenommen oder auch gegen einen andersfarbigen ausgetauscht werden kann. Natürlich verschließt der Deckel das System auch fest und wasserdicht, sodass keine Flüssigkeit auslaufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Air up gibt an, dass der Geschmack mit kaltem Wasser am intensivsten ist, was ich persönlich aber nicht bestätigen kann.
Am Besten eignet sich meiner Meinung nach zimmerwarmes Leitungswasser, welches den Geschmack durch seine Neutralität am wenigsten verfälscht.
Sprudelwasser eignet sich eher weniger, da durch den häufig sauren Beigeschmack der eigentliche Geschmack des Pods verschlechtert wird oder in den Hintergrund rückt. 
Bei gekühltem Sprudel ist der Geschmack zwar intensiver, jedoch vermindert auch hier das relativ saure Wasser den Geschmack, besonders im hinteren Teil des Mundes.


Generell ist mir persönlich bei der Benutzung des air up Systems aufgefallen, dass ich deutlich häufiger zu der Trinkflasche gegriffen habe, als ich es bei normalem Wasser getan hätte.
Besonders beim ersten Schluck aus der Flasche bekommt man einen erfrischend subtilen Geschmack in den Mund, der nicht künstlich wirkt, in seiner Intensität aber natürlich auch nicht mit echten Säften vergleichbar ist, welche im ganzen Mund ihr Aroma entfalten.

Nach circa anderthalb Wochen der Nutzung eines Pods ist der Geschmack dann auch fast verflogen und man schmeckt nur noch leicht den Geschmack des jeweiligen Pods, der Wassergeschmack überwiegt jedoch hier. Für fünf Liter aromatisiertes Getränk reicht ein Pod auf jeden Fall.


Die Reinigung der Flasche ist auch ziemlich einfach: Nach Gebrauch alles auseinanderstecken, mit klarem, warmem Wasser abspülen, abtrocknen und wieder zusammenbauen - fertig.


Ob das Trinksystem von air up letztendlich auch wirklich umweltfreundlicher ist, bleibt fraglich. 
Natürlich ist die wiederbefüllbare Trinkflasche besser als Einwegflaschen.
Dennoch fallen je fünf Liter Getränk ein Aroma-Pod mit bis zu sieben Gramm Plastikmüll an - verglichen zu einer drei Gramm schweren Einweg-Kaffeekapsel oder einer 35 Gramm 1,5 Liter PET Flasche zwar immer noch wenig, dennoch keine plastiklose Alternative. 
Zudem sind die Pods abermals in Plastik eingepackt und werden in einer beschichteten Tüte ausgeliefert. Dennoch werden hier auch z.B. beim Transport Emissionen eingespart.
Beispielsweise Säfte in Glasflaschen, gemischt mit Wasser aus Glasflaschen verursachen keinen Plastikabfall und schmeckt intensiver, dafür sind Kosten, genereller Aufwand und Gesamtgewicht höher, womit auch die Emissionen steigen.

Letztlich sieht das Unternehmen aber auch ein, dass sie leider noch nicht kompromisslos nachhaltig sind.


*Zubehör*

Die Duft-Pods lassen sich im 6er Pack in den Geschmacksrichtungen Limette, Zitrone-Hopfen, Orange-Maracuja, Apfel und Pfirsich und bieten Geschmack für insgesamt 30 Liter.
Mit einem Preis pro Packung von 10 € ergibt sich ein Literpreis von 0,33 €.
Weitere Geschmacksrichtungen sollen folgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Zu einem relativ günstigen Preis von knapp 30€ ist das Starter-Set von air up das perfekte Produkt, um die neue Technologie für sich selbst auszuprobieren.
Und ja, es funktioniert wirklich. Beim Trinken schmeckt man kein Wasser, sondern einen leichten Geschmack des jeweiligen Pods, der durch die natürlichen Aromastoffe auch nicht künstlich daherkommt.
Besonders gut eignet sich air up somit für Allergiker, Veganer oder auch Kinder, die nicht gerne Wasser ohne Geschmack trinken. Auch wer auf Kalorien verzichten möchte, kommt auf seine Kosten.

Die fünf mitgelieferten Pods lassen einen ausprobieren, welcher Geschmack einem gefällt und welcher eher nicht mehr gekauft werden muss. 
Ebenfalls positiv anzumerken ist die BPA freie Trinkflasche, welche sich auch gut spülen und auseinanderbauen lässt.
Die Pods lassen sich recyceln und sind damit umweltfreundlicher als Plastikflaschen.

Dies führt aber auch zu den negativen Punkten des Produkts.
Es entsteht durch die Pods und deren Verpackung immer noch viel Plastikmüll, welchen man durch Getränke aus Glasflaschen besser verhindern könnte.
Außerdem darf man sich bei der Intensität des Geschmacks nicht zu viel versprechen, was im ersten Moment vielleicht enttäuschen könnte.
Für mich persönlich war auch noch der schräge Deckel etwas nervig, was allerdings der Technik hinter dem System geschuldet ist.


Das Trinksystem ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative zu konventionellen Säften; dennoch würde ich den Geschmack der Pods keinem echten Getränk vorziehen, da dieser dort viel intensiver ist, sich auch im ganzen Mund entfaltet und nicht nur im vorderen Mundbereich prägnant ist. 
Außerdem fehlt die Struktur bzw. Viskosität der jeweiligen Getränke, welche mit dem air up System einfach nicht vorhanden sind.


Wer also auf Kalorien, Zucker usw., aber nicht auf Geschmack verzichten möchte, für den ist das Trinksystem perfekt. Daneben spart man auch ein wenig Geld und kann die Umwelt durch weniger Plastikabfall schonen, wenn auch die insgesamte Abfallverminderung fraglich bleibt.
Hat man es jedoch nicht unbedingt nötig auf “echte” Getränke zu verzichten und sich mit air up eine gleichwertige Alternative erhofft, wird vom schwächeren Geschmack wohl eher enttäuscht sein.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von air up
air up
Und hier zu dem Starter-Set
air up Starter-Set


----------

